# Latin Names



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

anybody know where i can find out how to pronounce the Latin names of pirnhas?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Since scientific names are themselves latin... the genus/species name of each piranha would be their latin name.

For example: _Pygocentrus_ is the genus, and _nattereri_ is the species. 
The genus is always capitalized, and the species is always lower case.

For example: _Pygocentrus nattereri._

The fish belonging to the _Serrasalmus_ genus are not true piranhas, but that's kinda nit-picking around here.
We think of all _Pygos_ and _Serras_ as piranhas.

Does this answer your question?


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Since scientific names are themselves latin... the genus/species name of each piranha would be their latin name.
> 
> For example: _Pygocentrus_ is the genus, and _nattereri_ is the species.
> The genus is always capitalized, and the species is always lower case.
> ...


no, but thanks. i want to know how to pronounce them, lik cariba nattereri and so on


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I think the Latin language probably stopped evolving in the middle ages but like most other languages since then television is television and piranha is probably very close to piranha or piranya.


----------



## gooniesneversayx (Sep 2, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> S
> 
> The fish belonging to the _Serrasalmus_ genus are not true piranhas, but that's kinda nit-picking around here.
> We think of all _Pygos_ and _Serras_ as piranhas.


Can you tell me why they are not considered "true" piranhas and what makes a fish a "true" piranha?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

the information tab at the top of the page links you to the proper pronounciation of the words check in that area


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

The word "Piranha" is in no way latin.
It's a word given to the Pygocentrus genus by locals of the area.

It's pronounced _"Pee-ran-yah."_

"Pee" like urine, "ran" like the name "Ron"... and "yah" like yuh which rhymes with 'duh.'

In local dialect it means "Teeth like scissors" or something like that.
In fact, the locals have used the jaws of piranhas as cutting tools for centuries.









Come to think of it, the proper pronounciation of the names is somewhere on this site... I think it's under the "Information" heading...


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> The word "Piranha" is in no way latin.
> It's a word given to the Pygocentrus genus by locals of the area.
> 
> It's pronounced _"Pee-ri-ah."_
> ...


Thats a good way to break it down!!!!! "Pee" like urine LOL Thats funny... Could b the beer that I had but funny! Yea that infromation tab is great for things like that..


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

lo4life said:


> The word "Piranha" is in no way latin.
> It's a word given to the Pygocentrus genus by locals of the area.
> 
> It's pronounced _"Pee-ri-ah."_
> ...


Thats a good way to break it down!!!!! "Pee" like urine LOL Thats funny... Could b the beer that I had but funny! Yea that infromation tab is great for things like that..
[/quote]

I just noticed that in my original post I started with "Piranha..." and then broke down the pronounciation for "piraya."

I went back and corrected it.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I do that crap all the time...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

lo4life said:


> I do that crap all the time...


I crap that time all the do too...


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> I do that crap all the time...


I crap that time all the do too...
[/quote]


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

black peeronya=Sosa

gold peeronya=Gomez

oh, thats the names of my rhoms..........


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

From Information then piranha profiles. If you go there you can also view the actual profiles of the fish.

Cariba Piranha Pygocentrus cariba (kah-ree-bah) 
Piraya Pygocentrus piraya (pee-ray-ah) 
Redbellied Piranha Pygocentrus nattereri (nat-err-err-eye)

Genus Serrasalmus (Pirambeba's)

Altuvei Piranha Serrasalmus altuvei (al-tuv-eye) 
Brandtii Piranha Serrasalmus brandtii (brant-eye) 
Compressus Piranha Serrasalmus compressus (com-press-suss) 
Eigenmann's Piranha Serrasalmus eigenmanni (eye-gen-mann-eye) 
Elongatus Piranha Serrasalmus elongatus (e-long-gah-tus) 
Gery's Piranha Serrasalmus geryi (cher-ee-eye) 
Maculatus Piranha Serrasalmus maculatus (mah-ku-lah-tus) 
Manuel's Piranha Serrasalmus manueli (manh-well-eye) 
Medinai Piranha Serrasalmus medinai (meh-din-eye) 
Rhombeus Piranha Serrasalmus rhombeus (rhom-bay-us) 
Sanchez's Piranha Serrasalmus sanchezi (san-cheh-si) 
Spilopleura Piranha Serrasalmus spilopleura (spee-lo-pluh-rah)

Genus Pygopristis (Pirambeba's)

Five-Cusped Piranha Pygopristis denticulata (den-teye-kuh-lah-tah)

Genus Pristobrycon (Pirambeba's)

Striolatus Piranha Pristobrycon striolatus (strey-uh-lah-tus)

Genus Catoprion (Wimpel Piranha's)

Wimpel Piranha Catoprion mento (men-tooh)


----------

